# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB >  کلی ActiveX توپ

## wizardVB

سلام 
در این بخش یک سری ActiveX توپ قرار می دهم 
حتما ببینید :لبخند:

----------


## wizardVB

سلام 
اینم ActiveX : OpenGL Text ActiveX v1.10
دانلود
 اقا من خودم موندم کی به من می گه وقتی سرعت نداری
فایل up کن به خدا 15 دقیقه است بی خود ایستادم 
تا ActiveX : OpenGL Text ActiveX v1.10 را upکنم
حالا امید وارم به درد به خوره

----------


## Hossein Bazyan

سلام
پسورد فایل rar یادتون رفته

----------


## wizardVB

pass : www.p30suite.com

----------


## wizardVB

سلام
 ActiveX:IP2Location ActiveX COM DLL v2004.10
pass: www.p30suite.com
دانلود

----------


## wizardVB

سلام

ActiveX:InternetPingActiveXControlv1.0

دانلود
pass: www.p30suite.com

----------


## wizardVB

سلام

  ActiveX jvEncrypt ActiveX 

دانلود


pass: www.p30suite.com

----------


## wizardVB

سلام

 ActiveX: Mabry Barcode Dot.Net ActiveX v1.1.2

دانلود
pass: www.p30suite.com

----------


## wizardVB

سلام

 ActiveX: Mabry FTP Server Dot.Net ActiveX v1.1.2

دانلود


pass: www.p30suite.com

----------


## perfeshnal

سلام

آقا دستت درد نکنه ولی بهتر بود یک توضیح کوچیک هم راجبشون می دادید.  :تشویق:

----------


## wizardVB

حق با شماست 
ولی اسم شو نوشتم گفتم اگر کسی 
دنبال ActiveX بگرده خودش می فهمه 
البته دلیل دیگری هم داشت من کارایی همه رو نمی دونم  :اشتباه: 
اگر شما می دونید بگید تا منم روشن شم
ممنونم

----------


## wizardVB

سفارش انواع ActiveX پذیرفته می شود  :لبخند: 
اگر ActiveX خاصی نیاز داشتید بگویید تا بزارم

----------


## wizardVB

سلام
نام این ActiveX هست :
Millexis ShellListView2 ActiveX v2.73
اگر دوستانی هستند که می تونن توضیحاتی در باره ActiveX ها بدهند 
خوشحال می شم :)
دانلود

----------


## wizardVB

سلام
MP3Play ActiveX Control v1.2 نام ActiveX ای است که 
برای دانلود گذاشتم امید وارم به کار تون بیاد
دانلود
pass همه ی فایل ها www.p30suite.com است

----------


## wizardVB

سلام
Registry OCX v1.00b نام  ActiveX ای است که 
برای دانلود گذاشتم 

دانلود


pass همه ی فایل ها www.p30suite.com است

----------


## wizardVB

سلام
PrintPRO v1.0 ActiveXنام ActiveX ای است که 
برای دانلود گذاشتم 
دانلود
pass همه ی فایل ها www.p30suite.com است

----------

